
SolarCity modules last 35+ years – 40% longer than industry average - acusticthoughts
http://electrek.co/2016/07/04/solarcity-increase-useful-lifetime-of-solar-power-installations/
======
ChuckMcM
In the last 13 years of having 28 panels on my roof I've lost one to some sort
of flying rock. That said the panels (Sharp 185W) are currently producing 90%
of the power they produced 13 years ago under similar conditions so that would
support the original warranty that said they would be down to 80% by 25 years.

